
Ask HN: Good SAAS ideas - tadake
Hello Everyone, 
I was wanting to make a list of ideas for software as a service businesses. Please post potential services that solve a real problem and would be something you would be interested in using yourself. Thanks!
======
CyberFonic
When I think of a great SAAS idea, I'll implement it with my team.

